# Do you hate Jesus Christ?-->The Treasure Map



## blhowes (Jan 1, 2009)

Its been a while since I've visited A Puritan's Mind. This morning I was trying to decide which 'Through the Bible' reading plan to follow. I remembered there was a reading plan at A Puritan's Mind, so I thought I'd check it out. When I got to the site, there was a link called "Do you hate Jesus Christ?". I didn't remember seeing it before, so I thought I'd follow it. The page, and the page you link to from that page, present the gospel in a way very different from your typical "God has a wonderful plan for your life" type tracts. What a blessing it was to read it. Thought I'd pass it along in case you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 1, 2009)

No that is definetly not your typical "God has a wonderful plan..." But there is just something about that way of scaring people into pressing the button for the link to the Gospel part, that i find strange/wrong.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Zenas (Jan 1, 2009)

Why wrong? Some people do hate Christ, it's a honest question.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> No that is definetly not your typical "God has a wonderful plan..." But there is just something about that way of scaring people into pressing the button for the link to the Gospel part, that i find strange/wrong.



If someone actually does disdain or hate Christ, what's wrong with addressing that fact head on?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I do not know it is a "feeling" or whatever.
I think people should not come out of fear of punishment, but out of the promise of "reward" salvation.
But ok if only they come then it does not really matter why they come I guess.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 1, 2009)

Martin: 

As I understand it you are referring to the pictures of hell here and not so much the article itself, correct?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 1, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> No that is definetly not your typical "God has a wonderful plan..." But there is just something about that way of scaring people into pressing the button for the link to the Gospel part, that i find strange/wrong.


I think its good that Matthew provided two links at the home page, one directly to the Gospel presentation, and one to the Gospel presentation via the page about hell. I'm sure God can direct the appropriate people to follow the appropriate path.

Mat 10:28 And do not fear those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul. Rather fear him who can destroy both soul and body in hell. 

Hell is definitely a fearful place. I think its good for people to be made aware of the reality of hell. Sadly, its a topic that doesn't get much "air time" in many (most?) churches.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 1, 2009)

Poimen said:


> Martin:
> 
> As I understand it you are referring to the pictures of hell here and not so much the article itself, correct?



Yes! 

And I agree most sertainly, the preaching about Hell is close to non-existing and that is a problem, since it makes good sence, when you hear that you are saved, also to know from what you are saved.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Well I do not know it is a "feeling" or whatever.
> I think people should not come out of fear of punishment, but out of the promise of "reward" salvation.
> But ok if only they come then it does not really matter why they come I guess.



I'd rather someone came to listen to the gospel because they understand the gravity of their state before God, and not because they think they'll receive some reward in exchange for believing.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> martin marsh said:
> 
> 
> > well i do not know it is a "feeling" or whatever.
> ...



amen!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes but what is there in man that he should be able to understand the gravity of his situation, Nothing!
He can only come to that understanding by hearing the Gospel!
That is why I want to tell them.
But if I instead put them of before they come with hard speach about hell before they here the Gospel, I will in my opinion have been an effictive obstacle for Gods grace of just that knowledge you mention.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Yes but what is there in man that he should be able to understand the gravity of his situation, Nothing!
> He can only come to that understanding by hearing the Gospel!
> That is why I want to tell them.
> But if I instead put them of before they come with hard speach about hell before they here the Gospel, I will in my opinion have been an effictive obstacle for Gods grace of just that knowledge you mention.



I guess it depends on what you mean by the Gospel... because without the thundering of the Law, the Gospel is meaningless.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe I need to go re-read "Proper distinction between law and gospel"
I think I have lost fovus here or am I the only one that see this as a "chicken or the egg" argument, sort of


----------

